# Suzuki Wagon R as a base ?



## CompoSimmonite (Aug 31, 2012)

A mate had a brand new Suzuki Wagon R in 1998. The seats folded down into a double bed. It's got me thinking that with one half of the back seat removed that one would make a neat little single berth camper. Then I found this - Page Title 
Anyone already made their own version ?

Paul H


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 31, 2012)

CompoSimmonite said:


> A mate had a brand new Suzuki Wagon R in 1998. The seats folded down into a double bed. It's got me thinking that with one half of the back seat removed that one would make a neat little single berth camper. Then I found this - Page Title
> Anyone already made their own version ?
> 
> Paul H



Did some research on these for a friend - they're probably OK unless you're over 5' tall then you have to sleep with your feet in the glove box.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 31, 2012)

Apparently the bed is 6' 1"


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 31, 2012)

Best to actually try it... getting into the bed is like a circus act :lol-053:


----------



## kangooroo (Sep 1, 2012)

Mastodon said:


> Best to actually try it... getting into the bed is like a circus act :lol-053:



It's very similar in layout to the Kangoo Roo.  I had one and no problems at all in getting into bed.  I also had a similar arrangement with a 7' long and wider bed in a Kangoo panel van.  They were very comfortable and actually longer than in larger motorhomes.


----------



## JIsaac (Sep 1, 2012)

It's a neat little thing, but only for the young? as I can't imagine me folding my old bones into it.  As a youth my first car was a mini van and I was bendy at that age.  Not any more


----------



## caspar (Sep 1, 2012)

While I have no doubt they have passed all safety tests, my 82 year old dad had one of these and had a very minor, non fault accident in it a year last Easter. We very nearly lost him to it, where in anything more substantial he would have got out and walked away. 

This isn'ta reason not to do it.In fact I've looked at them myself since, but it is something to be aware of.


----------



## snowbirds (Sep 1, 2012)

*Nice one*

Hi,

But were does the gear stick go ? :scared:  :cool1:

Snowbirds.





Mastodon said:


> Did some research on these for a friend - they're probably OK unless you're over 5' tall then you have to sleep with your feet in the glove box.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 1, 2012)

Use your imagination!


----------



## MikeH (Sep 1, 2012)

They`re very tiny so leave a window slightly open while you sleep or you`ll suffocate.


----------

